# On-Screen Take Off



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Any of you guys try this out? It looks great. I downloaded the free demo and scheduled a consult with a rep for customized software.




http://www.oncenter.com/products/ost/index.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks pretty cool, I am downloading the demo to check it out.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I tried something like it at ISQFT. Granted, I'm not the best at takeoffs, but trying to look at a 17" monitor instead of a set of plans sux. Grab and drag, grab and drag, like a pdf thats too large.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Do people send online prints? Looks great, but I have never had a set of plans online...if so, I'm in.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I get bids online daily. Online bid rooms or GC's that email PDF's. I've been thinking of investing in a printer to print blueprints or something like this. It is difficult to zoom in to read measurments on PDF prints and have to move the print around while in zoom. This software looks awsome. It will count items, give ln/ft and allow you to plug in production numbers. I dont have the time to bid 1/10 of the prints I get and this would cut my time considerably.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice. I hope that it would save tons of time. Let us know if you pull the trigger and if it works.


----------

